# Disaster



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

As i said in my previous Topic i have an Elgin eight day 22s grade 490 encased in a large brass unit to allow being mounted in early Cadilacs and Buicks. I dropped the bezel the result being the crystal is now in many small parts.

The crystal size is 60.2 mm can anyone advise me as to where i could find a replacement.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Seismic one said:


> As i said in my previous Topic i have an Elgin eight day 22s grade 490 encased in a large brass unit to allow being mounted in early Cadilacs and Buicks. I dropped the bezel the result being the crystal is now in many small parts.
> 
> The crystal size is 60.2 mm can anyone advise me as to where i could find a replacement.


Euro Watch Glasses Of Boston lincolnshire might be able to cut one for you i find him very helpful.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So the glass is part of the case not the pocket watch. Start searching for some good glass cutters who can custom fit it to the bezel


----------

